# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Dealer in the UK ?

## scobo

Does anyone know of a dealer in the UK for either the Einscan-s or Afinia ES360 ?

----------


## This

this is what a quick google search came up with:

https://www.imakr.com/en/new-product...d-scanner.html

----------


## scobo

Thanks for that, don't know why I couldn't find that one ??
And it's £100 cheaper than the Afinia, great !  :Smile:

----------


## scobo

Just tried to place and order with iMakr but the site wouldn't accept my card ???
I'll have to phone tomorrow to make the payment.
Bit of a PITA but they don't have any in stock till Friday anyway.

----------


## 3dex ltd

Hope you mange to make the order with iMakr, 

If you need any filament you know where to come! 
www.3dexfilament.co.uk

We are always happy to help

Happy printing!

----------


## scobo

So I cancelled the order with iMakr and ordered from Afinia as they have them in stock and there was no problem with payment.

----------


## This

Hey, be advised:

Yesterday when I wanted to scan a tall object (18cm)on the turntable with autoscan, it cut of the top part of the scan :/
after contact with Einscan support it seems that 20cm auto scan, as advertised, does not work, it probably is only 16cm max,
I still have to do a measurement test to see what the exact height is, but surely not 20cm.

Einscan support told me to just rotate the object  :Frown: , that defeats the advertised 20 max height !

Einscan tech specs s.jpg

Einscan scan maximum s.jpg

----------

